# Do Mk3 Golf/Gti seats, front and rear, fit in a Mk3 jetta?



## andymoore1978 (Apr 6, 2009)

I really need to at the very least to get a drivers seat, but would like to buy a complete set, fronts and rear. So the interior would look uniform. If I bought used golf/gti seats would they drop right in my jetta w/o modification? If modification is needed what would that be?


----------



## adicted to dubs (Apr 19, 2007)

yes they do.no mods needed of course. 
your rear bench want have the headrests 
and if your jetta came with 60/40 rear split youll need to remove a small bracket thats mounted to the fllor before you install your rear golf bench


----------



## andymoore1978 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## Mk3Finks (Feb 17, 2013)

adicted to dubs said:


> yes they do.no mods needed of course.
> your rear bench want have the headrests
> and if your jetta came with 60/40 rear split youll need to remove a small bracket thats mounted to the fllor before you install your rear golf bench


You seem to have done this. Can I take a split bench and put it in place of my solid bench with just the bracket? 

I guess the question is will the bracket be able to be removed and refitted in a non split car?

Thanks!


----------



## andymoore1978 (Apr 6, 2009)

Mk3Finks said:


> You seem to have done this. Can I take a split bench and put it in place of my solid bench with just the bracket?
> 
> I guess the question is will the bracket be able to be removed and refitted in a non split car?
> 
> Thanks!


yes it can be. its just held w/two allen bolts


----------

